# My Planted Fluval Edge



## boyo3221 (Mar 31, 2013)

ok, i cant figure out how to put pics on here. They are in my album? please help


----------



## Cyanider (Mar 1, 2013)

Here's the image you tried to display:










You have to use the IMG tag (the little yellow icon in the toolbar) and paste a direct img link. Like a .jpg. You tried linking the webpage for the image.

Just wondering, did you do any mods to your edge? I've heard the lighting is pretty bad, but I see you have some HC growing. Nice tank, btw! Reminds me of that Windows background haha


----------



## boyo3221 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks! yes i have two cfl (candelabara socket) bulbs zip tied to the original light bar and with co2 and tha the light HC took off like crazy. im gonna try to post pics of the mods


----------



## boyo3221 (Mar 31, 2013)

ohh and yes i was goin for that windows "bliss" feel...lol


----------



## boyo3221 (Mar 31, 2013)

heres my light mod


----------



## boyo3221 (Mar 31, 2013)

the one outer housing broke from the zip tie tightening, but hasnt been a problem so far.


----------



## vamcbride (Oct 14, 2012)

What kind of housing is your light set in?


----------



## boyo3221 (Mar 31, 2013)

vamcbride said:


> What kind of housing is your light set in?


both candelabra cfl lights fit in the stock housing


_Posted from Plantedtank.net App for Android_


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Bravo! Nice HC Cuba in an Edge, oh someone else knows my pain. Trim and collect, rinse and repeat, such is life in a Fluval Edge.


----------



## boyo3221 (Mar 31, 2013)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Bravo! Nice HC Cuba in an Edge, oh someone else knows my pain. Trim and collect, rinse and repeat, such is life in a Fluval Edge.


yes its alot of work. but so worth it in the end...thnx for the nice words


_Posted from Plantedtank.net App for Android_


----------



## Psittac (Jan 24, 2009)

yoink, i'm stealing your lighting and plant idea, I just hardscaped my edge and want something like what you've got.

What did you do for co2? I need to get some in this tank otherwise i'm gonna get crazy algae.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's a sweet edge!


----------

